# Vizsla pedigree data base?



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Why do some dogs not show up in this registry? I first thought it was only dogs that had won a title AKC, had been OFA tested or DNA proven. But I'm not sure.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

UP 2 owner or breeder 2 give this imfo - I think AKC & V pedigree share imfo - at the end of the day - the OWNER takes all the responsibility !


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

1. I personally like the Vizsla database's flexibility and ability to generate PDF files of various pedigree data (http://www.vizsladatabase.com/)
If not already added by a breeder, an owner may submit their Vizsla'a info 
by email, Facebook, or fill out the "submit pedigree" form online. The moderators will check the info and updated this database.

2. For the Vizsla Pedigree database (http://www.vizslapedigrees.com/), you also need to submit pedigree data via email at [email protected].

3. There are also other databases, but I think you were interested specifically in the Vizsla Pedigree database.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

